# 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?



## Mr. Sprock (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal ne Frage:
Wieviele Raubfischangeln (mit Köderfisch) sind in Holland erlaubt?
Letztens hatte ich ein kurzes Gespräch, wo mir jemand mitteilte, dass man mit 3 Raubfischangeln in NL auf Hecht ansitzen darf.
Kann das sein?
Wo steht so etwas schwarz auf weiß geschrieben (Internet)?

Danke,
Thilo


----------



## Lucio (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

Du darfst mit zwei Ruten fischen. An manchen Stellen darf man bei Nacht aber nur mit einer Rute angeln.
Wo das im Internet steht? #c#c#c#c
Ansonsten geht es aber aus den Angelpapieren, sofern du welche hast, hervor.

Gruß Lucio


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

Hi, 
man kann in NL auch mit 3 Ruten angeln, braucht aber die Grote Visakte und eine schriftliche Erlaubnis des Inhabers des Fischereirechtes. Mehr dazu hier:

http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=421


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

Hallo,

danke für die Infos!
Ich meinte das Angeln mit der normalen großen Vergunning.
Ich habe halt ein Gespräch in einem Angelladen mitgehört. Die Leute kamen mir etwas komisch vor und waren definitiv Schlächter.

Leider habe ich noch keine Vergunning - sonst würde ich selber nachsehen.

Mir ist nur bekannt, dass man meist mit 2 Ruten fischen darf, aber sind damit auch 2 Raubischruten gemeint?
Hier steht das mit den beiden Ruten:2 Ruten, aber welche Köder? (danke @ totaler Spinner)

Die Leute aus dem Angelgeschäft fischen jedenfalls mit der normalen Verunning mit 3 Raubfischruten. Ich glaube, dass da was nicht ganz korrekt läuft, oder?

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## angeltreff (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

1 und 2 Raubfischruten - Sportvisakte und Vergunning
3 Raubfischruten - Grote Visakte und Vergunning aus der hervorgeht, dass am Gewässer das angeln mit 3 Ruten gestattet ist.

Es sind damit 2 Raubfischruten gemeint, die OVB nennt das "nicht zugelassene Köder". Das klingt komisch, heißt aber nur das es sich um Raubfischköder handelt - http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=423


----------



## Mack (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

Moin Angelkollegen
Also in der ,,Liste von den Maas Seen 2003-2005"Limburg steht auf der ersten Seite eindeutig das nur max. 2 Angeln erlaubt sind. #d 
Um Ärger zu vermeiden würde ich auch keine 3. Rute fertig montiert am Angelplatz bereit liegen lassen, da du sonst Probleme bekommst.
Für die Ungläubigen hier im Board scanne ich euch das gerne ein und sende es dir das gerne zu!
Gruß Holger


----------



## PetriHelix (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

Ich muss mir das ganze auch nochmal durchlesen. Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört das in den Maas-Seen sogar nur 1 Raubfischrute erlaubt ist. 
Das ist nämlich nicht ganz unwichtig wenn ich da demnächst schleppen bin...


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*



			
				PetriHelix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mir das ganze auch nochmal durchlesen. Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört das in den Maas-Seen sogar nur 1 Raubfischrute erlaubt ist.
> Das ist nämlich nicht ganz unwichtig wenn ich da demnächst schleppen bin...


 
davon weiß ich nix, uns haben die Kontroleure schon oft kontroliert #4 
und da haben wir meistens mit 2 Raubfischruten an den Plassen gesessen. Einmal musten wir die Ruten auch einholen und die haben die Köder unter die Lupe genommen, waren an beiden Ruten Köfi und es gab nichts zu beanstanden da sie ja kapot eh...... tod waren. Aber ließ besser noch einmal kann ja nie schaden, ich finde in den ganzen Dokumenten von Holland auch immer wieder was neues wenn ich sie mir durchlese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber 3 darf nur mit der Sondergenemigung!

schönen gruß


----------



## hellstorms (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

Das Angeln in Holland mit drei Ruten ist nur an bestimmten Gewässern erlaubt.Der Ortsansässige Angelverein der Gewässer kann hierüber dann nähere Auskunft geben.Da sollte man sich bei unklarheiten als erstes erkundigen.
Ich selber habe auch schon mit vier Ruten an der Ijssel gesessen und wurde kontrolliert.Sogar direkt vom Wasser aus.Keine Beanstandung gewesen....wurden also nur die Papiere kontrolliert.Angeln waren zwei mit Wurm und zwei mit KöFi bestückt.
Liegt aber auch immer an den Launen der Kontroll - Männeken.
Wie aber schon der Vorgänger mitteilte sind an einigen Gewässern halt Sondergenehmigungen einzuholen.

gruß hellstorms


----------



## msdstefan (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: 3 Raubfischangeln in Holland?*

Am besten du besorgst für deine Freundin auch ne Vergunning, dann darfst du mit 4 Ruten angeln . So machen wir das.


----------

